# Rubber hunting boots vs Leather



## Tysdad (Oct 13, 2018)

Good evening all!

Looking for recommendations on a warm pair of hunting boots for sitting in deer stand this year. I seem to be stuck deciding between a Mucks/Lacrosse warm model or gettin a leather pair with 800 or more thinsulate. My main concern with thr rubber style is how easy it will be to climb ladder stands with them on. Any help or specific suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 14, 2018)

I bought a pair of tall rubber boots, Sportsmans guide brand with 400 grams insulation....Plenty warm in cold weather with tall wool boot sox....just make sure they are not to snug in the toe area....easy to use climber or ladder stands!!   5 yrs ago and still going strong....


----------



## Tysdad (Oct 14, 2018)

Whiteboy said:


> I wear lacrosse grange uninsulated.  I can climb climbers or ladder without thinking about them.  I'm on my 2nd pair since 2001. I tried a cheaper shorter brand when the first one cracked and started leaking.  Lasted one season around thorns and brush.  They are hot when it is hot.  Comfortable down to the freezing mark with a good sock.  I also have the insulated burly for colder weather.  I always froze in leather.



Thanks! My son loves his Mucks, looks like I should give rubber boots a try


----------



## Tysdad (Oct 14, 2018)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I bought a pair of tall rubber boots, Sportsmans guide brand with 400 grams insulation....Plenty warm in cold weather with tall wool boot sox....just make sure they are not to snug in the toe area....easy to use climber or ladder stands!!   5 yrs ago and still going strong....



Thanks! I was worried about climbing into my ladder stand!


----------



## tbrown913 (Nov 25, 2018)

I got the redhead 800 gram insulated rubber boots a few years ago and love them. I wear them in bow season and frozen mornings. I use a summit climber 90% of the time and have never had a problem.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 25, 2018)

Uninsulated LL Bean Maine hunting boots, with Merino wool socks over a poly foot liner.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 25, 2018)

I wear insulated Danners with wool socks. As Nic said, a poly liner sock can help too. Much of my hunting is done in temps in the 20s, teens, or sometimes single digits, and my feet generally stay warm.


----------



## ldavid008 (Nov 30, 2018)

My feet freeze in moderate weather due to my feet sweating in rubber boots. I only wear them when in wet/swampy areas or rain. The main thing in keeping your feet from freezing is to keep them dry. I use boot dryers whenever possible as well to remove moisture you didn't even know was there.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 3, 2018)

Tysdad said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Looking for recommendations on a warm pair of hunting boots for sitting in deer stand this year. I seem to be stuck deciding between a Mucks/Lacrosse warm model or gettin a leather pair with 800 or more thinsulate. My main concern with thr rubber style is how easy it will be to climb ladder stands with them on. Any help or specific suggestions are appreciated!



Toe Warmers and wool socks over poly sock.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2018)

The Mucks are really comfortable for a rubber boot.


----------



## Taco4x4 (Dec 11, 2018)

bullgator said:


> The Mucks are really comfortable for a rubber boot.


MUCKS X2


----------



## Triple C (Dec 17, 2018)

Taco4x4 said:


> MUCKS X2



Mucks X3.  Got both insulated and non-insulated Mucks.  Wear non-insulated bout 90% of the time when hunting.  Extremely comfortable to walk in.  Even wear them in SD pheasant hunting and that's a lot of walking.  They are just plain comfortable boots and waterproof to boot.


----------



## Slewfoot (Dec 23, 2018)

I have used Lacrosse uninsulated and their 800 insulated model for about 35 degrees down to 10 degrees (stand sitting) and they have done me very well for about 15 years.   The insulated model is very warm and I even hunted some single digits one season in PA but they didn’t cut it for stand sitting for an extended time.  

So if you are hunting in the south, I think this is a great set up and you don’t have to worry about funky odors / scent as much.  

Also:   Whatever you do don’t buy a pair of Rocky boots.  I bought  their top of the line and used one season.  The next year the soles literately disentegrated enroute to hunting camp .... ruining the floor mats with a greasy funk of rubber.   If you research,you will see this over and over and Rocky did nothing for us owners.  It cost them decades of loss to public safety sales.  Never again.


----------



## JohnK (Aug 17, 2019)

I like Mucks but if it's steep and hilly I need leather boots for more support. I use the insulated Danners like already mentioned ....rest of the time it's Mucks.


----------



## PaulBlair85 (Dec 17, 2019)

So...Leather hunting boots for hot weather and rubber is for winter?
But I guess rubber boots like Mucks do not work well in cold weather.

I'm going to buy some snake boots by Danners or LaCrosse. I hope they are all waterproof, if it's rubber or leather?


----------



## north_ga fireman (Dec 23, 2019)

Slewfoot said:


> I have used Lacrosse uninsulated and their 800 insulated model for about 35 degrees down to 10 degrees (stand sitting) and they have done me very well for about 15 years.   The insulated model is very warm and I even hunted some single digits one season in PA but they didn’t cut it for stand sitting for an extended time.
> 
> So if you are hunting in the south, I think this is a great set up and you don’t have to worry about funky odors / scent as much.
> 
> Also:   Whatever you do don’t buy a pair of Rocky boots.  I bought  their top of the line and used one season.  The next year the soles literately disentegrated enroute to hunting camp .... ruining the floor mats with a greasy funk of rubber.   If you research,you will see this over and over and Rocky did nothing for us owners.  It cost them decades of loss to public safety sales.  Never again.


I had 4 pair of rocky elimanator and the soles would crumble and they would not replace they were stored in a closet no extreme temps. I am with you done with rocky about ten years ago


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 23, 2019)

Light to medium insulation in good comfortable leather/cordura boots like Danner or Salomon and these:


Lightweight boot covers that insulate for warmth in the most bitter of cold weather
RE-tain technology - quality insulation in an incredibly thin and lightweight cover
Captures and holds up more than 90% of your natural body heat
Rear locking YKK zippers - easily slips over boots
Drawcord adjustment for snug fit
Rolls up to fit easily into a pocket

On Sale now at Bass Pro for $30.


----------



## 280bst (Dec 23, 2019)

Slewfoot said:


> I have used Lacrosse uninsulated and their 800 insulated model for about 35 degrees down to 10 degrees (stand sitting) and they have done me very well for about 15 years.   The insulated model is very warm and I even hunted some single digits one season in PA but they didn’t cut it for stand sitting for an extended time.
> 
> So if you are hunting in the south, I think this is a great set up and you don’t have to worry about funky odors / scent as much.
> 
> Also:   Whatever you do don’t buy a pair of Rocky boots.  I bought  their top of the line and used one season.  The next year the soles literately disentegrated enroute to hunting camp .... ruining the floor mats with a greasy funk of rubber.   If you research,you will see this over and over and Rocky did nothing for us owners.  It cost them decades of loss to public safety sales.  Never again.


Amen on the Rocky's Bear hunting with buddy North Ga. mts. snow on the ground. sole just came apart from shoe great feeling barefoot in the rocky hilly snow. Called Rocky they could cared less so I help them out every chance I get


----------



## HughW2 (Dec 26, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Uninsulated LL Bean Maine hunting boots, with Merino wool socks over a poly foot liner.


What Nic says!
LLBean boots are quiet, great for still hunting or sitting on stand. Comfortable and if you layer socks like Nic suggests good for really cold sits. Excellent boot. And you can get in an assortment of heights!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 26, 2019)

280bst said:


> Amen on the Rocky's Bear hunting with buddy North Ga. mts. snow on the ground. sole just came apart from shoe great feeling barefoot in the rocky hilly snow. Called Rocky they could cared less so I help them out every chance I get


Yep. Rocky used to make really good boots, but they seem to be junk now. The last pair I bought a few years ago disintegrated within a few months. Sole came off, as you just described.


----------

